# TIARA 80s



## reel sorry (Aug 7, 2011)

I still have my Tiagra 80's mounted to 7'4 Half Hitch unibutts for sale. I was hoping a blue water boat could use them. Make a fine Christmas gift. :thumbsup: PM me.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Is the price a secret?


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm interested send pm your best cash price!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*tiagras*

I'm interested in both send me a pm what's your best price for both


----------



## reel sorry (Aug 7, 2011)

$1k/ea.


----------



## "BY THE MILE" (Jun 5, 2009)

Are the 80w's still available? If so...can you email pics? Send to:
[email protected]


----------

